

Ashley Madison's Founder Wanted to Hack a Competing Site to Steal Emails - touristtam
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/ashley-madisons-ceo-wanted-to-hack-a-competing-site-to-steal-emails/

======
eonw
as someone who worked in the adult sector for a while... this really isnt that
odd of a request, and happens all the time in that space.

